# TRIAS DIVERS



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Desribed as a divers watch but as it dose not have a screw in crown and has a glass back so I will not be testing it







It dose hve a E.T.A 2824-2 movement instead of the Miyota usually found in these and the other German brand watches that are so common on E-bay.

I put it on one of Roy's Rhino straps and I like it, can't go wrong for 60 euro's with P and P.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody nice that Mike,

Love the edge to the bezel.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Mike, that looks good on the Rhino strap, 60 Euro for an automatic, stainless case, has got to be a good buy, well done.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's about Â£43? Bloody bargain for such a nice watch. Good picture as well.


----------

